# Ultimate Finish discount code



## Detayler (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi All

I have bought a new car and want to buy my detailing/cleaning supplies.

Anybody know a discount code for the Ultimate Finish? Another website is offering 10% but I love UF and their service so want to order with them only.

Thank you all

Happy detailing :detailer::detailer:


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Not a discount code, but there is 7% cashback via Quidco :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

apcv41 said:


> Not a discount code, but there is 7% cashback via Quidco :thumb:


I'll take your 7% and raise you 7.07% through TopCashBack. :lol:


----------



## Detayler (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you for suggestions!
I just found out the i4detailing are doing a 10% off event so will buy from them next week when I get paid!:-D


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

motorgeeks have 15% off plus free delivery

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/


----------



## Detayler (Jul 11, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> motorgeeks have 15% off plus free delivery
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/


Brilliant! THank you, that helps!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

apcv41 said:


> Not a discount code, but there is 7% cashback via Quidco :thumb:


Have they stopped doing this not coming up for me, thanks Derek


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

I was looking for the Motorgeek discount code & then realised this post was nearly a year ago !


----------

